# •·.·´¯`·.·• ♥.* أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب •·.·´¯`·.·• ♥.*



## †السريانيه† (27 مايو 2007)

من الصعب على الآنسان ان ينسى أشياء عزيزه عليه فقدها ... 

وقلوباً أحبها ... فرقت الظروف بينه وبينها ..!! 

ولكل أنسان قلب وعقل : قلب يحمل المحبه والوفاء... 

وعقل يحمل ذاكره تحوي كل عزيز.... 

من الصعب على الاْنسان أن يعيش حياته بدون أحلام ....بدون امنيات ..ومن الصعب أن يحتمل فقدان احداها ... 

وعندما يفقد احداها فأنه يلجاء الى بلسم الجراح " الذكرى " 

حينما يتذكر أشياء كثيره فقدها ... 

يبتسم قليلاً ثم تنهمر دموعه على وجنتيه ... 

ثم تهدأ نفسه لآنه يعرف أن هذه الاْشياء اصبحت ذكرى وأحلاماً مضت 

وأنه يعيش الحاضر...فيبتسم املآ وتفاؤلاً لإيمانه الشديد بأن القدر يخبئ له الفرح الى جانب 

الحزن ... والدموع الى جانب السعاده... 

والإنسان بدون حزن ودموع لايشعر بطعم السعاده ولا حرارة الضحكات ... 

فلتبتسم إذن أيها الانسان ... ابتسم لحاضرك ولمستقبلك ولماضيك ... 

:36_22_25:​ولكن.. 

دون أن تنسيك الإبتسامه دمعتك عند الحاجه اليها​




سلام المسيح لجميعكم


----------



## candy shop (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: •·.·´¯`·.·• ♥.* أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب •·.·´¯`·.·• ♥.**

جميل اوى ياالسريانيه انا بحب اوى

النوع ده من المواضيع ربنا يوفقك​


----------



## LOLA012 (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: •·.·´¯`·.·• ♥.* أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب •·.·´¯`·.·• ♥.**

جميل اوي الموضوع ده 
ميرسى يا سريانية عليه 
لان الابتسامة لها مفعول السحر


----------



## sparrow (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: •·.·´¯`·.·• ♥.* أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب •·.·´¯`·.·• ♥.**

موضوع جميل اوووووووي
شكرا ليكي


----------



## †السريانيه† (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: •·.·´¯`·.·• ♥.* أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب •·.·´¯`·.·• ♥.**



w_candyshop_s قال:


> جميل اوى ياالسريانيه انا بحب اوى
> 
> النوع ده من المواضيع ربنا يوفقك​



ميرسي ياكاندي ياقمر  على الرد الجميل 

:t25::t25::t25::t25:​سلام ونعمه​


----------



## mrmr120 (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: •·.·´¯`·.·• ♥.* أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب •·.·´¯`·.·• ♥.**

موضوع هايل يا السريانية 
بجد تسلم ايدك ياقمر 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## †السريانيه† (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: •·.·´¯`·.·• ♥.* أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب •·.·´¯`·.·• ♥.**



LOLA012 قال:


> جميل اوي الموضوع ده
> ميرسى يا سريانية عليه
> لان الابتسامة لها مفعول السحر



اتمنى ان  تكون الابتسامه دائما على وجوهكم احبائي
ميرسي على الرد الجميل الرب يباركك 
†
†††​سلام ونعمه​


----------



## †السريانيه† (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: •·.·´¯`·.·• ♥.* أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب •·.·´¯`·.·• ♥.**



sparrow قال:


> موضوع جميل اوووووووي
> شكرا ليكي



ربنا يخليكي ياغاليه  انتي الاجمل​
†:t25::t25:†​سلام المسيح​


----------



## †السريانيه† (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: •·.·´¯`·.·• ♥.* أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب •·.·´¯`·.·• ♥.**



mrmr120 قال:


> موضوع هايل يا السريانية
> بجد تسلم ايدك ياقمر
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​



ميرسي ياقمر ياعسل ربنا يخليكي ياحببتي
:new5::new5::new5::new5:​
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## samer12 (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: •·.·´¯`·.·• ♥.* أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب •·.·´¯`·.·• ♥.**



†السريانيه† قال:


> فلتبتسم إذن أيها الانسان ... ابتسم لحاضرك ولمستقبلك ولماضيك ...
> 
> :36_22_25:​ولكن..
> 
> ...



 ومع روحك 
شكرا ليكي السريانية كلامك جميل جدا  ​


----------



## †السريانيه† (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: •·.·´¯`·.·• ♥.* أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب •·.·´¯`·.·• ♥.**

شكرا سمير انا دائما ببتسم  
لان الحياه علمتني ان ابتسم دائما رغم كل شي
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## basboosa (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: •·.·´¯`·.·• ♥.* أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب •·.·´¯`·.·• ♥.**

مرسى يا سريانية بجد الموضوع جميل جدا لان صعب اوى نبتسم لما نحس ان امالنا مجرد احلام واوهام


----------



## †السريانيه† (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: •·.·´¯`·.·• ♥.* أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب •·.·´¯`·.·• ♥.**

لا مش صعب يابسبوسه بلعكس الابتسامه تخلينا نحس بجمال روحنا
مهما كنا متضايقين الابتسامه تشع من القلب وبتديلنا امل 
ميرسي لمرورك الجميل ربنا يخليكي ياقمر
سلام المسيح​


----------



## wael2050 (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: •·.·´¯`·.·• ♥.* أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب •·.·´¯`·.·• ♥.**

ميرسى يا سيرنيايه على الموضوع الجميل ده واتمنى انا الكل تترسم على وجوهنا الابتسامه الصافيه اللى تسعد وتنور قلوبنا وربنا يبعدنا عن الابتسامه الصفراء اللى تعكر صفو حياتنا.. ربنا يباركك ومنتظرين المزيد


----------



## استير (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: •·.·´¯`·.·• ♥.* أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب •·.·´¯`·.·• ♥.**

شكرا بجد يا سريانية الموضوع حلو اوى 
بسى انا بحسى دايما ان الابتسامة بيسبقها تعاب و واجع و دموع كتير 
علشان لما نبتسم نحسى بمعناها 
و دا دايما الى حصل معايا 
انا ابتسماتى قليلة و دموعى كتيرة اوى بسى لما ببتسم 
بحسى ان كل حاجة حلوة و بحسى بمعنها اوى 
شكرا ليك يا قمر على الموضوع الجميل دا​


----------



## ميرنا (1 يونيو 2007)

من الصعب على الآنسان ان ينسى أشياء عزيزه عليه فقدها ... 

وقلوباً أحبها ... فرقت الظروف بينه وبينها ..!! 

ولكل أنسان قلب وعقل : قلب يحمل المحبه والوفاء... 

وعقل يحمل ذاكره تحوي كل عزيز.... 

من الصعب على الاْنسان أن يعيش حياته بدون أحلام ....بدون امنيات ..ومن الصعب أن يحتمل فقدان احداها ... 

وعندما يفقد احداها فأنه يلجاء الى بلسم الجراح " الذكرى " 

حينما يتذكر أشياء كثيره فقدها ... 

يبتسم قليلاً ثم تنهمر دموعه على وجنتيه ... 

ثم تهدأ نفسه لآنه يعرف أن هذه الاْشياء اصبحت ذكرى وأحلاماً مضت 

وأنه يعيش الحاضر...فيبتسم املآ وتفاؤلاً لإيمانه الشديد بأن القدر يخبئ له الفرح الى جانب 

الحزن ... والدموع الى جانب السعاده... 

والإنسان بدون حزن ودموع لايشعر بطعم السعاده ولا حرارة الضحكات ... 

فلتبتسم إذن أيها الانسان ... ابتسم لحاضرك ولمستقبلك ولماضيك ... 


:36_22_25:
ولكن.. 

دون أن تنسيك الإبتسامه دمعتك عند الحاجه اليها


----------



## أرزنا (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: •·.·´¯`·.·• ♥.* أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب •·.·´¯`·.·• ♥.**

سلام المسيح:
(وأنه يعيش الحاضر...فيبتسم املآ وتفاؤلاً لإيمانه الشديد بأن القدر يخبئ له الفرح الى جانب 
الحزن)
كلام رائع... شكرا لك


----------



## Tabitha (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: •·.·´¯`·.·• ♥.* أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب •·.·´¯`·.·• ♥.**



ميرنا قال:


> فلتبتسم إذن أيها الانسان ... ابتسم لحاضرك ولمستقبلك ولماضيك ...




جميل جداً يا ميرنا الموضوع ده
عجبني جداً


----------



## candy shop (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: •·.·´¯`·.·• ♥.* أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب •·.·´¯`·.·• ♥.**

والإنسان بدون حزن ودموع لايشعر بطعم السعاده ولا حرارة الضحكات 


كلام رائع جدا 

ربنا يوفقك. يا ميرنا


----------



## †السريانيه† (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: •·.·´¯`·.·• ♥.* أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب •·.·´¯`·.·• ♥.**

مهما كان فينا من جروح والم وكنا متنضايقين 
ياريت نبتسم الابتسامه معناها لسه في امل
ولاولا الامل مكناش مستمرين في الحياه
ميرسي ياوائل ويااستير  حبايبي ربنا يخليكم
مروركم اسعدني جدا 
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## candy shop (17 يوليو 2007)

*•·.·´¯`·.·• ♥.* أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب •·.·´¯`·.·•*

•·.·´¯`·.·• ♥.* أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب •·.·´¯`·.·• ♥.* 

من الصعب على الآنسان ان ينسى أشياء عزيزه عليه فقدها ... 

وقلوباً أحبها ... فرقت الظروف بينه وبينها ..!! 

ولكل أنسان قلب وعقل : قلب يحمل المحبه والوفاء... 

وعقل يحمل ذاكره تحوي كل عزيز.... 

من الصعب على الاْنسان أن يعيش حياته بدون أحلام ....بدون امنيات ..ومن الصعب أن يحتمل فقدان احداها ... 

وعندما يفقد احداها فأنه يلجاء الى بلسم الجراح " الذكرى " 

حينما يتذكر أشياء كثيره فقدها ... 

يبتسم قليلاً ثم تنهمر دموعه على وجنتيه ... 

ثم تهدأ نفسه لآنه يعرف أن هذه الاْشياء اصبحت ذكرى وأحلاماً مضت 

وأنه يعيش الحاضر...فيبتسم املآ وتفاؤلاً لإيمانه الشديد بأن القدر يخبئ له الفرح الى جانب 

الحزن ... والدموع الى جانب السعاده... 

والإنسان بدون حزن ودموع لايشعر بطعم السعاده ولا حرارة الضحكات ... 

فلتبتسم إذن أيها الانسان ... ابتسم لحاضرك ولمستقبلك ولماضيك ...
ولكن.. 

دون أن تنسيك الإبتسامه دمعتك عند الحاجه اليها​


----------



## googa2007 (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: •·.·´¯`·.·• ♥.* أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب •·.·´¯`·.·•*

رائع وجميل


----------



## candy shop (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: •·.·´¯`·.·• ♥.* أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب •·.·´¯`·.·•*

ميرسى لمرورك يا googa2007​


----------



## mrmr120 (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: •·.·´¯`·.·• ♥.* أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب •·.·´¯`·.·•*

كلام حلو اوى اوى 
ياكاندى 
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## candy shop (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: •·.·´¯`·.·• ♥.* أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب •·.·´¯`·.·•*

ميرسى اوى يا مرموره

يا حببتى​


----------



## MarMar2004 (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: •·.·´¯`·.·• ♥.* أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب •·.·´¯`·.·•*

رائع جدا وجميل وواقعي فعلا


----------



## merola (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: •·.·´¯`·.·• ♥.* أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب •·.·´¯`·.·•*

_*يبتسم قليلاً ثم تنهمر دموعه على وجنتيه ... 

ثم تهدأ نفسه لآنه يعرف أن هذه الاْشياء اصبحت ذكرى وأحلاماً مضت 


كلمااااااااااااااااات جميلة اوى يا كاندى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك *_


----------



## candy shop (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: •·.·´¯`·.·• ♥.* أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب •·.·´¯`·.·•*

ميرسى اوى يا ميرولا

وربنا معاكى​


----------



## la rosa (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: •·.·´¯`·.·• ♥.* أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب •·.·´¯`·.·•*

الموضوع جميل بس ساعات الواحد بيدور على الابتسامة يلاقيها بعيدة وصعبة جدا ومبيقدرش ينسى انة زعلان وساعات لما نلاقى الفرح نلاقى نفسنا بنبكي من الفرحة


----------



## candy shop (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: •·.·´¯`·.·• ♥.* أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب •·.·´¯`·.·•*

ميرسى لمشاركتك يا la rosa

وربنا يجعل كل ايامك فرح​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 يوليو 2009)

*أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب*






​
 أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب 


من الصعب على الآنسان ان ينسى أشياء عزيزه عليه فقدها ... 

وقلوباً أحبها ... فرقت الظروف بينه وبينها ..!! 

ولكل أنسان قلب وعقل : قلب يحمل المحبه والوفاء... 

وعقل يحمل ذاكره تحوي كل عزيز.... 

من الصعب على الاْنسان أن يعيش حياته بدون أحلام ....بدون امنيات ..ومن الصعب أن يحتمل فقدان احداها ... 

وعندما يفقد احداها فأنه يلجاء الى بلسم الجراح " الذكرى " 

حينما يتذكر أشياء كثيره فقدها ... 

يبتسم قليلاً ثم تنهمر دموعه على وجنتيه ... 

ثم تهدأ نفسه لآنه يعرف أن هذه الاْشياء اصبحت ذكرى وأحلاماً مضت 

وأنه يعيش الحاضر...فيبتسم املآ وتفاؤلاً لإيمانه الشديد بأن القدر يخبئ له الفرح الى جانب 

الحزن ... والدموع الى جانب السعاده... 

والإنسان بدون حزن ودموع لايشعر بطعم السعاده ولا حرارة الضحكات ... 

فلتبتسم إذن أيها الانسان ... ابتسم لحاضرك ولمستقبلك ولماضيك ... 













​


----------



## Rosetta (1 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب*

*مررررررررررررسي يا كوكو 
ربنا ينور دربك +​*


----------



## happy angel (1 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب*



red rose88 قال:


> *مررررررررررررسي يا كوكو ​*
> 
> *ربنا ينور دربك +*​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا روز 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب*



happy angel قال:


>


 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا هابى​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## yousteka (1 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب*

موضوع جامد يا كوكو

ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك​


----------



## white rose (1 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب*

*من الصعب على الآنسان ان ينسى أشياء عزيزه عليه فقدها ... 

وقلوباً أحبها ... فرقت الظروف بينه وبينها ..!! *




*موضوع حلو كتير كوكو

يسلموا ايديك​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب*

*ميرسى كوكو بجد كلمات جميلة
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب*

موضوع جميل جدا و رائع ربنا يباركك


سلام المسيح


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب*



yousteka قال:


> موضوع جامد يا كوكو​
> 
> 
> ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا يوستيكا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب*



white rose قال:


> *من الصعب على الآنسان ان ينسى أشياء عزيزه عليه فقدها ... *
> 
> *وقلوباً أحبها ... فرقت الظروف بينه وبينها ..!! *
> 
> ...


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا الورده البيضا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب*



mana_mana قال:


> *ميرسى كوكو بجد كلمات جميلة*​
> 
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مانا​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب*



ava_kirolos_son قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا و رائع ربنا يباركك
> 
> 
> سلام المسيح


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا كيرلس 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب*


----------



## dodo jojo (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب*



kokoman قال:


> ​
> أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب
> 
> 
> ...



شكراااا كتيررررر على الموضوع التحفه ده يا باشا ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## monmooon (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب*

*[فلتبتسم إذن أيها الانسان ... ابتسم لحاضرك ولمستقبلك ولماضيك 
موضوع اكثر من رائع يا كوكو تسلم ايديك يا سكر 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب*



just member قال:


>


 
ميررررسى على مروورك يا جوجو 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب*



dodo jojo قال:


> شكراااا كتيررررر على الموضوع التحفه ده يا باشا ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك:love_letter_open:


 
ميررررسى على مروورك يا دودو


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب*



monmooon قال:


> *[فلتبتسم إذن أيها الانسان ... ابتسم لحاضرك ولمستقبلك ولماضيك
> 
> موضوع اكثر من رائع يا كوكو تسلم ايديك يا سكر
> 
> ربنا يباركك​*


 
ميررررسى على مروورك يا مون مون 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sosana (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب*



> والإنسان بدون حزن ودموع لايشعر بطعم السعاده ولا حرارة الضحكات ...


فعلا
ميرسي كتير يا كوكو
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب*

ميررررسى على مروورك يا سوسنا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Tota Christ (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب*

مرسى كوكومان على الموضوع الحلو


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب*

ميررررسى على مروورك يا فندم  


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## zama (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب*

موضوع جميل أوى ..
أشكرك ..


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب*

ميررررسى على مروورك يا مينا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب*



> من الصعب على الاْنسان أن يعيش حياته بدون أحلام ....بدون امنيات ..ومن الصعب أن يحتمل فقدان احداها ...
> 
> وعندما يفقد احداها فأنه يلجاء الى بلسم الجراح " الذكرى "



*موضوع جمييل
ميرسى ليك كوكو
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (7 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب*

*اية يا كوكو الكم لام الجميل دة

ربنا مايحرمناش من مواضيعك الجميلة

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *موضوع جمييل​*
> _*ميرسى ليك كوكو*_
> 
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*_​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا سندريلا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب*



ينبوع المحبة قال:


> *اية يا كوكو الكم لام الجميل دة​*
> 
> *ربنا مايحرمناش من مواضيعك الجميلة*​
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فندم

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (8 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب*

أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## merna lovejesus (8 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب*

موضوووووووووووووووووع بجد جميييييييييييييييييييييل اووووووووووووووووووووى ميرسى كتيييييييييير


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب*



مرمورة الكركورة قال:


> أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب
> 
> ----------------------------------------


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مرموره

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب*



merna lovejesus قال:


> موضووووع بجد جميييييييييييييييل اووووووووووى ميرسى كتيييييييييير


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا ميرنا

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## وليم تل (8 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب*

شكرا كوكو
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يوليو 2009)

*رد: أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب*

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا وليم


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Mary Gergees (2 فبراير 2010)

*أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب‏.........*

*من الصعب على الآنسان ان ينسى أشياء عزيزه عليه فقدها ...

وقلوباً أحبها ... فرقت الظروف بينه وبينها ..!!

ولكل أنسان قلب وعقل : قلب يحمل المحبه والوفاء...

وعقل يحمل ذاكره تحوي كل عزيز....

من الصعب على الاْنسان أن يعيش حياته بدون أحلام ....بدون امنيات ..ومن الصعب أن يحتمل فقدان احداها ...

وعندما يفقد احداها فأنه يلجاء الى بلسم الجراح " الذكرى "

حينما يتذكر أشياء كثيره فقدها ...

يبتسم قليلاً ثم تنهمر دموعه على وجنتيه ...

ثم تهدأ نفسه لآنه يعرف أن هذه الاْشياء اصبحت ذكرى وأحلاماً مضت

وأنه يعيش الحاضر...فيبتسم املآ وتفاؤلاً لإيمانه الشديد بأن القدر يخبئ له الفرح الى جانب

الحزن ... والدموع الى جانب السعاده...

والإنسان بدون حزن ودموع لايشعر بطعم السعاده ولا حرارة الضحكات ...

فلتبتسم إذن أيها الانسان ... ابتسم لحاضرك ولمستقبلك ولماضيك ...


لذا ابتسم لانك تملك الة عظيم يسوع المسيح*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 فبراير 2010)

*رد: أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب‏.........*

*والإنسان بدون حزن ودموع لايشعر بطعم السعاده ولا حرارة الضحكات ...

فلتبتسم إذن أيها الانسان ... ابتسم لحاضرك ولمستقبلك ولماضيك ...


لذا ابتسم لانك تملك الة عظيم يسوع المسيح*

كلام جميل جدا يا ماري يا عسوله
وفعلا كتير اوي بنفتكر اشياء مضت واصبحت ذكريات ولما بفكر فيها بضحك للحظه وبعدها ببكي لانها مش هتتكرر تاني خلاص

بجد فعلا الكلام ده زي مانتي كاتبه كده بيحصل

تسلم ايدك


----------



## asmicheal (2 فبراير 2010)

*رد: أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب‏.........*



Mary Gergees قال:


> *من الصعب على الآنسان ان ينسى أشياء عزيزه عليه فقدها ...*​
> 
> *وقلوباً أحبها ... فرقت الظروف بينه وبينها ..!!*​
> *ولكل أنسان قلب وعقل : قلب يحمل المحبه والوفاء...*​
> ...


 


:download:













   كلام  بسيط ورقيق وفى منتهى الجمال 

ارق مارى جرجس 
احلى تقييم


----------



## jojo_angelic (2 فبراير 2010)

*رد: أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب‏.........*

لذا ابتسم لانك تملك الة عظيم يسوع المسيح  


أحلــى ابتسامـــــة


----------



## ضحكة طفل (2 فبراير 2010)

*رد: أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب‏.........*



mary gergees قال:


> *[si
> من الصعب على الاْنسان أن يعيش حياته بدون أحلام ....بدون امنيات ..ومن الصعب أن يحتمل فقدان احداها ...
> وأنه يعيش الحاضر...فيبتسم املآ وتفاؤلاً لإيمانه الشديد بأن القدر يخبئ له الفرح الى جانب
> 
> ...



يارب سلام
فعلا عندك حق الانسان لو فقد الامل في المسيح وفي بكره يبقي ميت
كلامك حقيقي
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 فبراير 2010)

*رد: أصـــــــ ابتســـــــــــامه ـــــــعب‏.........*

من الصعب على الآنسان ان ينسى أشياء عزيزه عليه فقدها ...

وقلوباً أحبها ... فرقت الظروف بينه وبينها ..!!​
*فعلا احساس اصعب مايكون
ميرسى ليكى ياقمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار​*


----------

